# NL Grenzgebiet Niederrhein - geht da was ?



## fwde (12. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch dieses Gebiet - geht da was in Richtung Barsch angeln ?

Falls ja, welche Ecke sollte ich besonders ansteuern ?


----------



## porbeagle (13. Oktober 2020)

Hinfahren ausprobieren. 
Wenn es super läuft uns allen bescheid sagen dann kommen wir nach.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2020)

Moin, natürlich geht da was, der Ausschnitt zeigt ca. 25km eines der größten Flüsse Europas inklusive Nebengewässern. Der Spot wo ich meine beiden ersten 50er Barsche gefangen habe ist gerade eben nicht in diesem Ausschnitt, aber die Biester können ja schwimmen und bauliche Hindernisse wie absperrende Zäune, Tore, Wehre oder sonstige Querbauwerke gibt es in dem Bereich keine. Also nicht auszuschließen, dass die Fische heute oder morgen ganz woanders sind als da wo man sie in Vergangenheit gefangen hat.
Seit die Grundeln vor einigen Jahren auch diesen Flussabschnitt erreichten, haben wir auffallend viele Fische direk an und auf den Steinpackungen gefangen. Barsche um 40cm sind da nicht ungewöhnlich Bzw. kann man immer mit solchen Kalibern (und größeren) rechnen...

Grüße JK


----------



## fwde (15. Oktober 2020)

@JK - Erst mal Dank 

Als NL Angel Neuling werde ich wohl einfach mal anfangen müssen und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln müssen

Aber die Möglichkeiten sind ja extremvielfältig. Wenn nicht Corona wäre würde ich vermutlich einfach mal in den kleineren Yachthäfen anfangen






						Yachthafen
					

Die schönsten Yachthäfen in Holland,Die schönsten Yachthäfen - in Holland, von Friesland, Ijsselmeer bis Zeeland




					www.yachthaefen.nl
				




Oder im Bereich von nachfolgenden Gebieten als Alternative


----------



## michael0801 (16. Februar 2021)

Kenne die Ecke nur sporadisch, aber es gibt dort so viele vielversprechende Stellen, dass irgendwo auch Fisch stehen wird. Man muss ihn halt finden.


----------

